# 1/9/18 Good day in the backcountry post cold front!



## syxxt9 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well had the day off and my mom was nice enough to stay over and watch little guy today so I could take my wife Elizabeth fishing! Absolutely glass calm all day and overcast so the temperature was cool but not too cold. Water temps were still down around low 60s. We headed into the backcountry and tried some different stuff from my regular routine as of late. Was also worried about the bugs with as calm as it was, they were definitely around. It was a little slow to start, we found 1 nice black drum and a trout at the first stop. Then nothing in the next couple stops though tons of bait around on the shoreline. We ran further back and fished another shoreline hard with the trolling motor, got 1 nice drum here and lost a good fish that could've been a good snook but I think it was a shark. We will never know! After that we ran even further back and tried some gulf structure without much luck. I did mark a few fish on the bottom however so that was interesting. We tried a couple other creeks that looked really good but only found a few trout in one. Really strange with as nice as the water and conditions looked in thought there would be been some reds, snook, or something similar. We headed back and tried a spot I fished the other day to finish up. Tide was getting right there now and it was good fishing. We got a bunch of drum here, a handful of redfish, one nice snook, a sheepshead, and a few more trout. Great way to end the day and was glad my wife got to catch a bunch, also was as scenic and pretty as it gets! I have openings through the weekend if anyone wants to go. Conditions look to stay calm and then another front this weekend, not quite as intense as the last one but will cool off again.

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
Facebook Instagram
[email protected]oridakeys.net


----------

